# Status S530 aerial



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

We are thinking of installing a status S530 aerial for our new 15" freeview TV. Problem is available space to fit the longer handle of the S530/10 as it needs to be on the opposite side to the wardrobe. The S530/5 will fit ok. Problem is will there be a huge difference in reception. I know this is a bit "how long is a piece of string?" but was wondering if anyone has had experience to say the shorter version was not very good in most places or that in general it was ok. We don't watch much TV so it isn't a major issue just want to buy the best possible. Have ruled out satellite for a number of reasons.


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

We went for the short one, actually we went for the long one without thinking but I picked up the short one box by mistake. Fortunate as when I went to fit in the wardrobe there were things on the roof in the way so only option was in a locker! :lol: :roll: 

Tested on our drive surrounded by houses and got Freeview no problem, all the houses round here have ariels 2 foot of the roof, but we haven't used it since frankley, being away TV's a nicety rather than the norm but nice to know we have it just in case.

Si


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*status aerial*

Greetings,

Blaine, we have the S530/5 and it is excellent, we have not had any problem yet with reception on analogue or Freeview, it even picks up signals in our drive which is bordered by two brick walls.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi blaine,

I can only speak from experience using the 530/5 but in all that time never did it fail to receive a signal, excellent in most area’s even in the highlands of Scotland surrounded by mountains I still received freeveiw.

If I were fitting one now and could manage to fit either, it would be the 530/5 again, it works so well in my experience.

MHS…Rob


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Thanks folks for the positive response we feel far more confident. A near accessory shop, Vale Caravans [S. Wales]has quoted £86.95 for the aerial and £349.95 for the Grade UK TV [15"digital & analogue, DVD and for use in Europe] advertised in this months Caravan Club mag. Saving £62 on list price. Happy bunnies.
Have fun, maybe we will see you some day on our travels here and abroad


----------

